# 352 Stump Grinder Trouble..



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 12, 2005)

I can't believe it no sooner did a thread appear about a 352 stumpgrinder and its problems ,then my one decides to breakdown on me today :bang: .

I got to the job site positioned the grinder to the stump flicked the cutter wheel engage switch and you guessed it the cutter wheel won't engage/spin [the machine has 45 hours on the clock] I checked for loose wires etc but nothing was loose or missing ,there was no obvious noise coming from the engine or drive shaft or anywhere else for that matter. A Vermeer fitter is coming out in the morning they think it's a clutch problem..


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't know why these manufacturers insist on putting electric clutches on stump grinders, I have burned 2 out on my rayco, First one actually flamed up and molton ball bearing were all over the ground. I say bring back the old lever engage, it was simple, easy to adjust and lasted a loooong time.
Hope they find the problem and get you running soon.


----------



## Curbside (Dec 12, 2005)

Something similar happened to the Vermeer dealer here on a demo. The cutter wheel stopped turning. The machine was working fine for about 15 hours and then just stopped turning. Turned out the factory forgot to put a keyway on the bottom wheel so it just began slipping. Maybe the same problem with yours.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 13, 2005)

Well it turned out a fuse had blown,the fuse is situated in the little box containing the birds nest of wires etc it also houses the ignition barrel [you should be familier with this box if your a 352 owner] 

The reason the fuse burnt out we believe was caused by a relay coming loose again this is housed in the box/ ignition area. The relay is held in place with a very silly imo small plastic cable tie,the fitter is certain that this is the cause of my problem and fitted 3 cable ties to hold the relay in place..

NOW ALL THEY WILL HAVE TO DO IS FIX THE STEERING RAM OIL LEAK..apoart from a few silly problems i'm still very happy with my grinder,my old 252 gave me a few problems in the first 6 months after that i had 3 years of trouble free grinding

Ohh and my machine has the new clutch already fitted ,my problems weren't in anyway clutch related


----------



## stumpy66 (Dec 13, 2005)

well done Rolla....i wasn't too far off with my fuse related diagnosis then.....(glad i now know where to find them...)...oh..back on some sub'ed council work thursday....we will see how we get on...


----------



## Liston (Dec 22, 2005)

*Electric Clutchs*

Carlton Have gone away from the electric clutch because of relability problems 
all new 4 wheel machines have slide rail engagement which is simple and adjusts the belt tention every time you use the machine.
If you have an electric clutch then up grade to a rivited back plate type as the spot welded clutchs are cheaper ands dont last:bang: .
call us we are happy to help.


----------



## Plyscamp (Jan 14, 2006)

*Electric Clutch*

If you have a non working electric clutch try taking it to a shop that rebuilds starters and alternators. I have a guy locally that rebuilds mine for about 25% of the cost of a new one.


----------

